# vmware workstation 14 instalar

## runtimevic

Hola, ya se que este foro es de Gentoo, pero no se por donde continuar y haber si alguien

me puede ayudar.

quiero instalar vmware workstation 14.1.1 la ultima versión en calculate línux,

hay para añadir "layman -a stefantalpalaru", este contiene

app-emulation/vmware-workstation-14.1.1.7528167-r3 

pero no se me instala me sale un fallo de unpack.

He conseguido instalar vmware workstation 12 que es la que hay en gentoo,

pero tengo maquinas virtuales realizadas con la versión 14.

muchas gracias por la ayuda

----------

## quilosaq

 *runtimevic wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> pero no se me instala me sale un fallo de unpack.
> 
> ...

 

¿Puedes poner mas información sobre los mensajes de error que te aparecen?

----------

## runtimevic

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *runtimevic wrote:*   ...
> 
> pero no se me instala me sale un fallo de unpack.
> 
> ... 
> ...

 

Hola, muchas gracias por contestar creia que nadia ya lo haria.

No me he copiado todo lo que salia al intentar instalarlo.

Me ha gustado mucho calculate linux, he probado con muchisimas distribuciones de linux para intentar instalar en un portatil msi ge72 6qd apache pro,

y esta es de las pocas distribuciones que arrancan en modo dvd live, con boot en modo legacy.

Antes de instalar  calculate linux probe e instale sabayon con entorno grafico xfce,gnome y kde y al instalarlo me hizo una pequeña partición gpt de 1Mb creo.

Con esto arrancaba Sabayon en el portatil, en Sabayon instale todos los software que queria sin problemas desde Rigo, entre ellos el software vmware ultima versión,

ya que lo necesito al tener maquinas virtuales de versión 14, pero no me convencia Sabayon al arrancar se demora y no lo veia lo fluido que me gustaria que fuese.

Con lo cual instale calculate linux que tambien arrancaba en modo cd live,

despues de instalar calculate linux con entorno grafico kde que es el que mas me gusta, e intentar instalar vmware workstation 14.1.1, borre dicha particion GPT de 1Mb que creo Sabayon

y ahora no arranca calculate linux por mucho que lo instale, si no recuero mal lo unico que hacia es realizar lo siguiente en el terminal de comandos:

layman -a stefantalpalaru

emerge app-emulation/vmware-workstation 

No se si lo tienes instalado vmware y puedes hacerme una pequeña guia de como conseguir instalar vmware workstation 14.1.1 paso a paso,

Con esta guia cojo y me vuelvo a poner manos a la obra, instalo Sabayon que es el que crea la particion gpt, que en calculate linux no lo hace si lo intento instalar directamente y no lo he conseguido,

luego  de instalar Sabayon instalo calculate linux encima y entonces arranca y despues ya pruebo lo del vmware.

Esta tambien en el mismo disco duro en otra particion instalado windows 10 que para que arranque linux o windows voy cambiando en la bio etre uefi y legacy con esto arranca uno u otro.

Muchas gracias por todo y por aguantar tanto rollo.

----------

## quilosaq

Lo siento. No tengo instalado vmware.

Teniendo en cuenta que Calculate Linux (CL) es una distribución basada en Gentoo, las instrucciones, una vez la tengas instalada con layman incluido, serían las mismas:

```
(root)# layman -a stefantalpalaru

(root)# emerge -v vmware-workstation
```

Seguramente habrá manera de instalar CL directamente sin tener que pasar por Sabayon.

En cualquier caso aquí tienes la Wiki de Gentoo y su Manual de instalación por si te decides por esta alternativa.

----------

## runtimevic

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Lo siento. No tengo instalado vmware.
> 
> Teniendo en cuenta que Calculate Linux (CL) es una distribución basada en Gentoo, las instrucciones, una vez la tengas instalada con layman incluido, serían las mismas:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hola, gracias por responder.

-¿Cuanto tiempo me puede llevar mas o menos instalar Gentoo?

-¿Al final de todo el proceso de instalación que diferencias se pueden apreciar con respecto a calculate linux (CL)?

CL con escritorio KDE me gusta mucho como queda y va fluido y no consume excesiva ram unos 770 mb de RAM.

El instalar Gentoo a no ser que me des una razón de peso es algo que me gustaria instalar el dia de mañana pero por ahora se me queda como una tarea pendiente por falta de 

tiempo para meterme en dicha instalación a no ser que no se necesitase excesivo tiempo para lograrlo.

Hace un tiempo instale Arch desde cero y lo configure todo hasta que quedo bien y a mi gusto, es cuestión de tener una buena guia, paciencia y prueba y error y vuelta a empezar, y en este proceso vas aprendiendo cosas,

me dio un dia por probar el escritorio budgie y estaba muy contento con el resultado pero actualize Arch y ya no me arrancaba y entonces decidi probar con otras distros.

Bueno que me empizo a enrollar ya me daras tu opinión sobre el tema y muchas gracias por todo.

----------

## quilosaq

 *runtimevic wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> -¿Cuanto tiempo me puede llevar mas o menos instalar Gentoo?
> 
> ...

 

Es una pregunta que sólo tú puedes contestar después de intentarlo y/o conseguirlo.

Te voy a remitir a una pequeña encuesta que he encontrado en los foros de Gentoo para que tengas alguna referencia:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1006782-postdays-0-postorder-asc-vote-viewresult.html

Partiendo de que Gentoo no tiene un "disco mágico" que tras 10, 20 o 30 clicks en "siguiente" haga que tengas un Gentoo instalado, hay muchos factores que influyen en el tiempo que se necesita. Por ejemplo:

La potencia de proceso del hardware que utilices

El tiempo que dedique a entender "qué" estás haciendo en cada fase de la instalación

 *runtimevic wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> -¿Al final de todo el proceso de instalación que diferencias se pueden apreciar con respecto a calculate linux (CL)?
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Como dije no conozco CL pero me atrevo a asegurar que al final del proceso apreciarías que eres un usuario Linux mejor formado.

 *runtimevic wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Bueno que me empizo a enrollar ya me daras tu opinión sobre el tema y muchas gracias por todo.

 

Mi opinión es que debes usar una distribución basada en binarios, estable y con abundante documentación y soporte. Por ejemplo:

https://www.linuxadictos.com/debian-vs-ubuntu.html

----------

## brutico

 *runtimevic wrote:*   

> Hola, ya se que este foro es de Gentoo, pero no se por donde continuar y haber si alguien
> 
> me puede ayudar.
> 
> quiero instalar vmware workstation 14.1.1 la ultima versión en calculate línux,
> ...

 

Hola, yo lo uso pero en gentoo... has de compilar el kernel con estas opciones 

CONFIG_VMWARE_VMCI_VSOCKETS=y

CONFIG_VMWARE_VMCI=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=y

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=y

CONFIG_E1000=y

IDE/ATAPI CDROM

IDE ACPI support

Generic PCI IDE chipset support

Intel PIIX/ICH chipsets support

Aquí lo tienes mas detallado https://techtorials.me/linux/configuring-gentoo-kernel-vmware-player-minimal-manual-configuration/

Aquí una captura  de como funciona bien https://imgur.com/20Nf3gf

 *runtimevic wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> borre dicha particion GPT de 1Mb que creo Sabayon
> 
> 

 

Lo que as borrado es la particion bios_grub ya que lo has instalado sin UEFI... supongo que lo podrás instalar con UEFI y sin el... evidentemente sin el has de tener una partion bios_grub

----------

## runtimevic

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

>  *runtimevic wrote:*   ...
> 
> -¿Cuanto tiempo me puede llevar mas o menos instalar Gentoo?
> 
> ... 
> ...

 

Hola, gracias por todo.

lo del tema de elegir una distro como debian o derivadas tipo ubuntu, también he estado muchos años con debian, ultimamente he tenido 2 años en un portatil crucnhbang y ahora bunsenlabs que son con openbox,

pero siempre quieres ir un paso mas allas y probar otras cosas.

creo que me quedare en CL y si no dare el paso a probar a instalar gentoo asi lo que tu dices en ese camino siempre se aprenden cosas nuevas, y despues de ese proceso esta uno mejor formado.

un saludo.

----------

## runtimevic

 *brutico wrote:*   

>  *runtimevic wrote:*   Hola, ya se que este foro es de Gentoo, pero no se por donde continuar y haber si alguien
> 
> me puede ayudar.
> 
> quiero instalar vmware workstation 14.1.1 la ultima versión en calculate línux,
> ...

 

Hola, gracias por responder.

muchas gracias por el link de que opciones debe de tener el kernel para poder funcionar con vmware sin problemas,

¿no sabras que debo de tener instalado en Calculate Linux (CL) para poder cambiar configuraciones y poder compilar el Kernel?

¿no se si has instalado CL con UEFI?, para poder instalarlo tengo que poner en la bios LEGACY, voy a probar en dejar en la bios UEFI y haber si arranca el dvd live de CL y si arranca lo instalo, pero no se

si perdere el arranque de windows que lo tengo en otra particion?

un saludo y gracias por todo.

----------

